
What Loneliness Does to the Human Body - howard941
https://www.thecut.com/2018/01/the-health-effects-of-loneliness.html
======
HNLurker2
"Blissful is solitude for whom knows the true dharma" \- Buddha

Language... has created the word 'loneliness' to express the pain of being
alone. And it has created the word 'solitude' to express the glory of being
alone. Paul Tillich

